# Teal arrival...



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok guys let's start tracking them. 

Brazoria County, havnt seen any teal yet. But have started seeing a few woodies around..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

2 flocks sighted last week. south of Tivoli. They buzzed my car on hwy 35 as they came out of a cut grain field.


----------



## Capt. Nick Run-N-Gun (Nov 17, 2008)

Got a hundred or so down here bay city


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've had some Bluewings at the house here for the better part of a month now..


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

any word on choke?


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal*

Seen a few groups this weekend when I was out and about working on properties this weekend. (Brazoria County)


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

2 flocks on the south side of e. matty this weekend


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Buddy of mine in Grayson Co. on the Red River saw about 700 bluewings yesterday morning, about 100 or so woodrows, and some whistlers ... says that's the most teal he's seen since he's been on the property.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Buddy of mine in Grayson Co. on the Red River saw about 700 bluewings yesterday morning, about 100 or so woodrows, and some whistlers ... says that's the most teal he's seen since he's been on the property.


If you got water, everyone should be seeing a increase in teal. They are up by 40%.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

With the lack of fresh water inland, what are the opinions about hunting on the coast being better or worse, at least the first part of the season? Question is related to teal and big ducks? I know ducks still need fresh water, so not sure where their ultimate stopping place is going to be? My guess is, other than flooded fields for those who can pump water, mouths of rivers, creeks that still have water flow, and big lakes.

May be a good year to hunt some of these big lakes that allow duck hunting.

Opinons?


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Ducks*

Well, while there will still be some ducks on the coast but with the lack of fresh water in the marshes its a good possibility they may just go further South until they find more fresh water.

There is good and bad effects of droughts. Good is if you have fresh water in the ducks flyway you will more and likely have some birds. Bad is if there is not as much fresh water in your area as in an average year the ducks will just go further South. Thats my opionion..

Lakes and fresh water rivers will probaly have more birds than normal due to the lack of fresh water marshes and natural low lying habitat.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Saw 2 wads bouncing around upper Trinity Bay on Sunday.... and a few pair of mottled ducks....

Marsh does not look good at all. I saw a TON of manta rays (the ones with the wings, not the regular sting rays) and a sea turtle within 50 yards of the open water blinds.... 1/4 inch of salt on the cowling when I got home....


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Not much of a sighting but...

I saw three teal fly over Wilson Rd headed east on my way home from work this evening. Probably headed to the lake if I were to guess.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal*

Seen about 2 dozen feeding in a bass pond that is about dried up yesterday when I was out scouting. Havnt seen any big numbers this far South yet. Should be any day. (Brazoria County)


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Where at in brazoria county billy?


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal*

They were in the Danbury area. Off CR 210


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

You'd think this front would push down some decent numbers of BWs!!


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh right on I hunt off 210


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Mojo281 said:


> You'd think this front would push down some decent numbers of BWs!!


Went out this morning,saw about 100 in the rice and another 100 in some marsh,out in the Smiths point area today. They just showed up last night.


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree, the inland waters might be a better bet. With the lack of rain the salt content may be up a little high than in usual years. Eve n a bit further away from the coast might be even a more of a sure thing. 

Aquila is always a safe bet with all the grain farming up there. In the past I've always hunted big ducks there toward the end of the season because the mallards seem to get there late and never leave. 

Should be a really good season, but its going to depend alot on the late summer/ earl fall weather brings. A hurricane could blow thru and mess up everything.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

DC what property do you hunt of 210? Are u on a club or private land?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

pray for lots of rain starting thursday,, forecast says it's going to.... I don't need it but it's good to hold birds. otherwise they are here for a holiday inn express visit an gone first light.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

Some birds showed up in the rice south of El Campo this weekend.

I haven't seen a real big push yet, although they always seem to show up at the last minute.

We're firing up the wells this week.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal Teal*

Had a buddy call me yesterday evening and tell me he was looking at over 1000 teal in some second crop rice. (Brazoria County)

Its starting to shape up, cant wait to hear that first teal blowing by.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

We have several large wads and have seen a bunch in the area while showing around dove hunters...Danbury area


----------



## duck_slayer89 (Oct 27, 2008)

saw about 400 in dayton huffman area this morning with a couple wads of bw's


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone hunt down in Sargent? All my spots are dry this year and don't know much about hunting on the coast. Anyone want to let me tag along to kill some ducks
James


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Private land down a good way from y'all


----------



## 3rdcst (Jun 16, 2009)

Talked to guy who was flying today around college port said the teal where in the rice feilds by the thousands. We are holding good numbers in Bay City.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Heading to Garwood and Altair in the morning to brush some blinds and a little scouting.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

With this north wind, Get Ready, HERE THEY COME!!!


----------



## hkemup (Dec 13, 2005)

FYI - Saw two bunches buzzing around while fishing the Lagoon in POC Saturday morning.


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

Saw a good number in the rice fields over the weekend. Jackson/Wharton County.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

We're ready...


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

Got buzzed by a small group in Uvalde sunday afternoon.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh yeah ... they're down, not quite in the numbers Louisiana's boasting right now ... but they're coming. Hell ... we saw pintails on the prairie on Saturday evening.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

We saw 4 pintails and 2 spoonies flying around with the teal in some second crop rice yesterday.

Come on Saturday...


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*ducks*

Seen 200 teal, 20 spoonies, and 2 pintail yesterday evening on one of our ponds in Brazoria County. (Danbury area)


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Saw a few flocks of teal and spoonies in Johnsons bayou La. sunday morn.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*More teal*

Seen probaly 800-1000 BWT this am while scouting. They were flying over FM 2004 / Cr 203. They got to Fm 2004 and split some went North towards Danbury and the rest went South towards the bay. Brazoria County Wildlife refuge is bone dry so Im sure they got scared up out of some rice close by.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

Brad, were gonna bust em up pretty bad saturday morning.....


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

We have a steady population of about hanging around our roost... I can't even sit still I actually washed my decoys today...


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

70+ acres of teal killing goodness...


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Saw about 400 or so sitting on our ponds in Danbury. Saw around 300-400 more scattered throughout the area


----------



## scalechaser (Feb 8, 2011)

went and sat out this morning to scout. Had about 80 teal land on a point about 100 yards from me. that is where i will be in the morning. port o connnor


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I heard Eagle lake is holding a few. Not like normal this time of year (of course because of the drought). I will be gunning for them this weekend. Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Good luck everyone. I will be attending a wedding on Saturday so I will have to miss the opener....guess I will let lose my frustration of not teal hunting on some doves on Sunday


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

BPitcher said:


> 70+ acres of teal killing goodness...


You wrong for that.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

spot picked . let the race begin...


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

Brad, I told ya we were gonna bust em up!


----------

